# The First Merkel



## filmonger (Dec 22, 2015)

This is from the Bicycling world and Motorcycle review in 1907


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 22, 2015)

another brilliant post


----------



## omwmike (Dec 23, 2015)

very interesting, thank you for the post


----------

